# Some fish on Kiritimati Island



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

This post contains a few of the pictures of fish caught on my recent trip to Kiritimati Island. I'm looking for help identifying a couple of them. 

1) typical island bonefish...disappointingly small, but numerous. Double digit days easily acomplished

2) Bluefin Trevally...really nice fighting fish, very strong, runs 5 to 15 pounds here and fairly numerous...10 wt is ideal

3) sweet lips(plectorhinchus)...my first encounter with these interesting fish. Great eating fish, very fun to catch, and highly prized by locals for eating

4) yellow snappers....thousands and thousands of these all along the coral. Good eating, small, and pesky for fly anglers

5) picassio...absolutely stunning fish, one of the most beautiful I have ever seen. They named it after the painter, LOL for obvious reasons.

6) unknown Trevally...possibly golden or striped trevally..would appreciate any ID

7) called a "code" fish?...appreciate any ID

8) grouper...very pesky, thousands of these just waiting to grab your fly, little guys on the flats.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Additional GT's caught on the adventure*

Probably averaged about 3 GT's a day. Here are pictures of some of them:

1) 30 pound class GT

2) 22 pound class GT

3) 15 pound class GT

4) 13 pound class GT

5) 15 pound class GT

6) 15 pound class GT

7) small GT


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Outstanding, looks like something beyond fun. By the way, seems like Kiribati/Kiritimati was one of the places we used to do above ground or in the water h-bomb testing. Did you see any sign or clues to that past? I believe there was a major battle or two with the a Empire of Japan there in 1943. I don't guess an sigh of that remains


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

karstopo said:


> Outstanding, looks like something beyond fun. By the way, seems like Kiribati/Kiritimati was one of the places we used to do above ground or in the water h-bomb testing. Did you see any sign or clues to that past? I believe there was a major battle or two with the a Empire of Japan there in 1943. I don't guess an sigh of that remains


Yes...watch the video I attached in the original post.

The end of the island where the "Wreck" is located is basically uninhabited, and yet stunningly beautiful...absolutely outstanding beaches.

I asked "why?" and the response I got was nuclear testing.

I must admit, although I completely understand why it was done, I have significant regrets for what was done to these people and islands.

Do a search on Tarawa and its significant place in WW2.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Tarawa


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I'll watch the video.

http://www.fishbase.org/country/CountryChecklist.php?showAll=yes&vhabitat=saltwater&c_code=296

The above is a list of fish found there


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for that list...it helps. I always have kept a list of all the different fish I have caught over my lifetime...I'm up to about 160 types...and found some there I could not identify.

Thanks again.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Jealous! My top bucket list spot. Did you take 2 weeks between Hawaii and Christmas Island?
#7 is a Wrasse, possibly a washed out looking Christmas Wrasse.
Where did you stay?
Thanks for the pics!
Todd


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Todd, 

Wrasse...thanks for that ID. I knew someone would recognize it.

No, I spent one full week on Christmas and one day on Hawaii going...had to overnight to catch that weekly flight to the island.

There is certainly logic for staying longer since it is such a difficult place to get into and out of. This first trip, and it won't be my last, I was hesitant to stay two weeks not knowing what to expect. Now, I know better how to prepare and deal with the situation and feel comfortable doing two weeks. 

Thanks for the ID and your interest.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures and descriptions of your time on the island.

I spent two years in the South Pacific in the early 70's, on an International Rescue Team (USAF). Although we were not allowed to fish, we did spend hundreds of hours in the water scuba diving. Amazing stuff down there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Flyfishingmike, my pleasure...especially for folks like you who have posted some spectacular fish pictures. 

There was a couple of guys there that "harvest" tropical fish for aquariums. They were working one day in the area where we were fishing called the "wreck". Some pretty amazing looking fish.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Outstanding specimens! That Fishbase list is mind boggling. Just incredible!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice...

What/where is the video? I see no video in the original post.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

scwine said:


> Nice...
> 
> What/where is the video? I see no video in the original post.


There are two videos in the original post:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1767698

1) about 27 minutes on various topics about the island including the nuclear testing

and 2) about a 3 minute video on the incredible GT taking away a school of fish from what looks like a blacktip shark.


----------

